# 17 and May be pregnant



## Bri.Brixoxo

I'm new to this website but I'm 17 and I may be pregnant. My boyfriend & I did the deed a week ago & I'm late. Every time I eat, I feel like I'm going to throw up after, & I've been craving salty stuff. I could really use advice. Thank you! :)


----------



## Eleanor ace

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-parenting-only-guidelines-using-section.html


----------

